# The Scientist of the Village



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 4, 2014)

Every village, along with an idiot, always hosts a scientist.
Here is the last exploit of the one we have here:




«The die in the small vise is loose, it must be tightened strongly in the big one!»
In the background the solution he proposed after the M10 die exploded…


----------



## Don B (Jun 4, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Every village, along with an idiot, always hosts a scientist.
> Here is the last exploit of the one we have here:
> 
> «The die in the small vise is loose, it must be tightened strongly in the big one!»
> In the background the solution he proposed after the M10 die exploded…



Marco, I'll take the village idiot position, I don't get this....)
Is there a picture missing...?)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 4, 2014)

Don B said:


> Marco, I'll take the village idiot position, I don't get this....)
> Is there a picture missing...?)



Long version: I had an M10 die - brand new - into a small vise, to thread the unthreaded part of a bolt.
The scientist placed the die into the big bench vise, claiming it has to be supported strongly… but he had an excess of testosterone, probably, because he tightened too much, until the die exploded.
Then he suggested to glue together the pieces with Bostik glue


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 4, 2014)

Are you sure you're not mistaking the village idiot for the village scientist? :biggrin: :lmao:

-Ron


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 4, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> Are you sure you're not mistaking the village idiot for the village scientist? :biggrin: :lmao:
> 
> -Ron



The village idiot (at least, the boy who is considered the dumbest by the natives - after me, but I'm the alien, here :biggrin knows nothing about nothing, apart knowing the fact he knows nothing.
The scientist is the one thinking to know everything about everything is connected with mechanics arts and, generally, a disciple of the Bigger Hammer™ School.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, you can always weld it back together...


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 4, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Well, you can always weld it back together...



Red Green would fix it with a hose clamp.


----------



## mhguy (Jun 4, 2014)

I disagree.  Red Green would fix it with Duct tape!


----------



## Ray C (Jun 4, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Red Green would fix it with a hose clamp.



There you go, now we're thinking...  Creative juices flowing like mad now...


----------



## samthedog (Jun 5, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Red Green would fix it with a hose clamp.



Why use a hose clamp and glue? If you take one piece and use it as a chisel, you could hammer an imprint of the die's thread around the stock thereby threading it!! :rofl:


I mean, how hard could it be? )


Paul.


----------



## mcostello (Jun 5, 2014)

Around here we would use a wire tie.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 5, 2014)

Paint it with WD-40. It may take a while to dry but it's certainly gummy enough to hold it together.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 5, 2014)

samthedog said:


> Why use a hose clamp and glue? If you take one piece and use it as a chisel, you could hammer an imprint of the die's thread around the stock thereby threading it!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I mean, how hard could it be? )
> ...



Definitely another "Red Green" moment, "Any tool can be the right tool."

-Ron


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 5, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> Definitely another "Red Green" moment, "Any tool can be the right tool."
> 
> -Ron



"When you have a nail, every tool is a hammer"
or, more machinistic:
"When you are depressed, every bar is a boring bar"


----------

